# Fall Fishing



## RivvverRat (Oct 25, 2015)

Haven't been on here in a while, where's all my fall fishing partners at? ProudPotter, doughboy, Nate,etc.......


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RivvverRat said:


> Haven't been on here in a while, where's all my fall fishing partners at? ProudPotter, doughboy, Nate,etc.......



HEY JEFFeee???????? What'ssssup?
We just got back from NC OBX, yesterday,,, I blew the salt out of & winterized the 16'????? Big mistake?,,, is it time to go see???
When I seen your post I shuddered at the thought that YOUR finding some sauger, before me!!!???
lol,,,, anyway, 'we' all gotta get together & drown some worms,,, shoot some bull!
You allowed out to play????
Just say when,,,, we'll go look for sum


----------



## RivvverRat (Oct 25, 2015)

What's up Doboy!? I've been ok and about the past couple weekends. Jab yet to hit the river. Been up Pymo a few times for perch and crappie. Went to Berlin a couple weeks ago only to land a few channel cats. I can't catch a walleye or sauger but damn I'm ready. With this rain coming in, we may get a decent current off the wall or the rocks. Supposed to try steelhead Sunday with proud potter but other than that, I'm free Saturday!!!


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't made it down to river at all yet this fall but I always did good on bigger fish at n.c. around Halloween so I may b trying it soon here try to put a hook in some big girls down there trying to fatten up.... Anybody catch any there yet since weather cool off??


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be down next week myself, now just trying to figure out morning or evening.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RivvverRat said:


> What's up Doboy!? I've been ok and about the past couple weekends. Jab yet to hit the river. Been up Pymo a few times for perch and crappie. Went to Berlin a couple weeks ago only to land a few channel cats. I can't catch a walleye or sauger but damn I'm ready. With this rain coming in, we may get a decent current off the wall or the rocks. Supposed to try steelhead Sunday with proud potter but other than that, I'm free Saturday!!!


Ok,,,, RR,,, You know my Pa spots,,,,, like I always say, you need to come with us a couple of times,,, I'm sure that It'll make a you a convert. Besides, I NEED someone who throws twisters & paddle-tails better than me! (I'll bring extra jigs) 
Water was very stained yesterday, with a TON of leaves,,,, so we need at least another cold snap & flush.
We only had one hit using shad cut-bait.
4 other guys showed up about a 1/2 hour before dark and they said that they started picking up a few eyes, here & there,,,,, mostly on fatheads & shiners floated 2' deep, close to shore,,,, in the rocks,,,, but NO-ONE has any type of sauger report!??? WHERE ARE THEY??????????? (Jeff, you need to check that rip-rap spot by the barge)
We literally seen hundreds of huge shad in the backwashes, but no minnows or anything hitting the surface in 3 hrs.
*I think that I made 3 more 'sharing' friends last night,,,, I hope that they get on OGF & give us some up-dated reports,,,,,, WITHOUT giving up exact spots!!! ( lol,,,, just a 'reminder'! ;>)*

*Yo Mr Bertin,,,, maybe you could give me a call the next time that you go down,,,, I got a butt-load of 'vibs' to loose,,,,, looks nice the next 4-5 days/ nights.???*


----------



## RivvverRat (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm off Wednesday! Plan on throwing some rubber some where. Was thinking bout launching my boat and drifting below NC. Might be able to smack something out along that guide wall.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RivvverRat said:


> I'm off Wednesday! Plan on throwing some rubber some where. Was thinking bout launching my boat and drifting below NC. Might be able to smack something out along that guide wall.


Make sure that you check out that deep hole that's just up-creek from the brick works gait & point. It's usually full of huge fish marks, we've caught a few sauger, mostly drum,,,, vibes or gulp. Seems like everytime we fished it, the drift was too fast to work it right,,,, & too hard to backtroll.
Good Luck & keep us posted.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

[B said:


> Yo Mr Bertin,,,, maybe you could give me a call the next time that you go down,,,, I got a butt-load of 'vibs' to loose,,,,, looks nice the next 4-5 days/ nights.???[/B]



I'll give you a call!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

We hit one of our spots today,,,,
Many dinks,,,, but took 14 for dinner!
Slow/ ALL day.
Cumminsmoke ruled,,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to Doboy & friend!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe,, Just maybe this weekend,,,,,,, IF #10 & #11 stays CLOSED!?
Keep your fingers crossed!

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


----------

